# Discus, and possibly Colombo flora base....?



## peaches (9 Aug 2012)

I have recently bought a Fluval osaka which came with some discus.  I havent kept discus before, but they are doing quite nicely in my tap water which is pH 7.6 out of the tap,  they were purchased from someone locally who bred some of them, and used tap water with some RO, but I am using all tap.

Soon I need to move them to my 200 litre tank, which I want to replant.  It has play sand in atm, and is planted with bits of everything, but I want to change it to crypts and swords for the discus.  I was thinking of using Colombo flora base as it is said to soften the water, which the discus might quite like.  But I have read a review which states it only works for 12 months, so I dont really want to bother if the pH is going to go down and then up again.

Does anyone keep discus in a planted tank?  If you do can you recommend a substrate?

Also, any feedback on the colombo flora base?

Thanks.


----------



## Alastair (9 Aug 2012)

Columbo is a great substrate I've used it in both high tech and low tech, but I believe a darker substrate causes the discus to fade their colours???? 
Ph wise, 12 months is still a long time for the columbo to work its magic, and it will help with crypts etc nutrient wise. I'm not sure if your using co2, if so this would lower your ph anyway. 
It's your choice really, you could stick with the play sand and just add some root tabs under the plants, and reduce ph ( if absolutely needed) by adding peat to the filter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

